# Intermittent No Start, No Crank



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I think a good starting point would be to have the negative battery cable replaced per the special instruction notice. There were issues with the '11s and '12s where the ground connections were painted over during assembly because the nuts were not run down to the body prior to the run through the paint room, and this resulted in grounds going bad after some period of time due to corrosion and paint.


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

I found this while poking around today. Looks like I had a loose connection on the positive side of the battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like a good place to start. (No pun intended.)


----------

